# Longest You Have Kept A Piranha



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey everyone it has been ages since I have been on here and me and a friend of mine another forum member who dropped off of pfury ages ago are wondering whats the longest anyone has had a Piranha in a home aquarium. Second how long will they live he has had the same gold spilo for 9-10 yrs and he got it when it was a over a yr old. I'lll get him to post a pic of the old bugger on here later.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is the picture. Sorry it isn't the best shot, but it's all I've got on my phone. You'll notice some damage on his tail, he did that several years ago and that's how it repaired itself.

I think we also determined he was a Serrasalmus maculatus and not a Spilo, but feel free to correct us on that one.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice mac


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

macs and spilos are almost impossible to tell apart scientifically and their collection point is more important than their physical traits. call it what ever you want.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I raised a BDR (Samson) from dime size to 9.5 inches in a 55'er in about 5.5 years!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Still have my old S. Mac from October of 04 and an Elong from late 06. In all honesty it's pretty damn hard to kill a piranha.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ScarsandCars said:


> macs and spilos are almost impossible to tell apart scientifically and their collection point is more important than their physical traits. call it what ever you want.


Stfu this isnt the science thread so quit confusing people... Op thats deff a mac ... Old spilos have like a washed out orange to em and generally get bigger than macs... Ive been keeping p's for about a year an acouple months


----------



## unsung (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine was added to my tank on June 11, 1994.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I bought my first piranha, a black rhomb I call red, from the classifieds here in late 06/early 07 and its still looking good. Not sure how old red was when I bought him but his eyes have only gotten more red over the years.


----------



## piranhafanclub (Mar 5, 2012)

I had a Red Bellie for 13 yrs untill my ex and her son stressed it out so bad it had a heart attack or anurrism from hitting the glass . Who knows how long it would of lived , it was healthy as hell.







!


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My First group of 4 RBP lived to seven years, Then something happen and they all died at once. My new batch is goin on two years at this point.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

dime size RBP to 12"+ estimate...so how ever time that takes.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

4 RBP from 11/10 2011


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

My Ruby Red Spilo from March 2011 and hopefully for many years to come. I actually thought it was dead for a few months until I moved its spot it was hiding in.


----------



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

heard of a RBP that was 8


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Have a Sanchezi piranha that I have had for about 5 years, grew him from just a baby.


----------

